# My Sweet Celeste Grooms Herself for the Camera



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Behold even though she's still a grumpy loner who doesn't trust me too much with the fang bites, she can be so sweet and cute when she chooses. Like here where she woke up next to me (I had here out extra for bonding today) and when I picked her up with her fleece blanket she started to groom, the end is funny :lol:

I apologize for the poor quality I used my video editing to clean it up a good bit 

Celeste's Grooming Video!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Adorable!!!! She had a real struggle turning over, huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

CinderSmoke said:


> Adorable!!!! She had a real struggle turning over, huh?


Haha yeah she is not as good at turning over as my other girl. I thought it was funny she went to lick her private parts and the looks directly at the camera and gets modest.


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

That's cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: What an adorable video! I love how her legs were straight out while she was cleaning up her front paws. Then when everything was all stretched out - so cute!!! I loved it. Very precious & I'm glad you shared it with us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks she can be so precious sometimes when she forgets she still doesn't like me lol


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AWWWW, what a cutie!!! And so delicate and dainty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes she is, her sleeping habits are quiet cute, she moves her mouth and makes a lip smack lick sound (I know they don't have lips but closest sound I can think of and she kind moves her legs  Love it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

"Washing the haaaaands.... stiiiilll washing the haaaaaandss... washing the haaaands.... Okay done there now the nether regio--- OH. YOU'RE WATCHING. Hm. Well. Awkward. I suppose I'll just, uh, be on my way now..." :lol: SOOOO CUTE!!! For all her vampiric tendencies, she's still one of the most charming little hogs I've ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks she absolutely is and I am glad I got her else she'd no doubt ended up either in that pet shop forever or someone would get her and get rid of her or just ignore her because of some biting issues and huffy attitude. She is a sweetheart! She has two really long teeth that look like fangs that visible overbite which my Feral's front teeth are much smaller in length.

I love her so much haha I just love hearing compliments on them both and sometimes I wonder cause their photo threads aren't nearly as popular as some of the other beautiful hedgehogs 

And yeah the private parts is my favorite part you can see she stares directly at the camera and gets modest!

She was probably going to do a bit more then groom, I confirmed some discharge on my girls lately and I only have two girls so I suppose they are a bit antsy too lol.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> "Washing the haaaaands.... stiiiilll washing the haaaaaandss... washing the haaaands.... Okay done there now the nether regio--- OH. YOU'RE WATCHING. Hm. Well. Awkward. I suppose I'll just, uh, be on my way now..." :lol: SOOOO CUTE!!! For all her vampiric tendencies, she's still one of the most charming little hogs I've ever seen!


HA! Haaaahahaha, that made me laugh almost as much as the video.

Celeste is so adorable and it's just precious how much she cares about keeping herself clean and pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> DasIgelPoggie said:
> 
> 
> > "Washing the haaaaands.... stiiiilll washing the haaaaaandss... washing the haaaands.... Okay done there now the nether regio--- OH. YOU'RE WATCHING. Hm. Well. Awkward. I suppose I'll just, uh, be on my way now..." :lol: SOOOO CUTE!!! For all her vampiric tendencies, she's still one of the most charming little hogs I've ever seen!
> ...


And this is why she gets her foot baths around 4am to 5am, my girl isn't licking no poopy feet and let me tell you she makes some serious poopy feet

She is priceless that's for sure and I love her so much!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

That video is too cute!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

panda said:


> That video is too cute!


Thanks my Celeste is something else ^.^, she might float away from such a swelled head right now lol


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Haha well I was having a crummy night and that turned it right back around so if we have inflated her ego it was well deserved!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad it could cheer you up, I manage to catch my hedgie's doing so many cute/strange things


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Isnt that the fun of it, they do the silliest cutest little things, even when they are all huffy and crabby they still cant help but be adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

panda said:


> Isnt that the fun of it, they do the silliest cutest little things, even when they are all huffy and crabby they still cant help but be adorable.


Indeed the killer is when your camera isn't in reach or if you want to record there isn't enough light >.<


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Agreed!!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Goodness, that is adorable! And those back legs?! Almost too much cute to handle.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

*Blinks*

Hedgehogs... groom themselves like that?

....

Can someone inform Beck, please?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

emeko said:


> *Blinks*
> 
> Hedgehogs... groom themselves like that?
> 
> ...


Some do and some don't, My Feral does nothing of the sort, while Celeste I will constantly catch cleaning her belly and feet 

Its true what they say each hedgehog has their own personality and Celeste just one day decided she wasn't clean enough and was going to use her tongue to fix that  (I usually beat her to cleaning her poopy feet )


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

How long after having her home did you catch her doing this? it seems like she is totally comfortable doing whatever around you, she is just too adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

panda said:


> How long after having her home did you catch her doing this? it seems like she is totally comfortable doing whatever around you, she is just too adorable!


I caught her doing this the first day she got home (not in my hand but resting near me) and at first I thought she was biting herself or going crazy with itching but after closer observation saw otherwise.

Celeste is a pet shop rescue and she is still very timid my voice still causes the visor to go up and picking her up is a full spiky ball and even when I walk by hiss his pop pop is typical for her, but once shes comfortable roaming or doing her thing she will let me pet her and play with her pretty much non stop although she may have a biting problem I am still working on that.

Since she grooms herself I can't use any of the Aveeno body lotion as she chewed a lot more and groomed her skin until it was irritated once but she does such a good job on keeping clean its worth getting up before she goes to sleep to wash her feet. I don't want her licking up poop if you look through her photo thread her first day poop boots were so gross lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I think she knew I was talking about her poopy feet she just ran for two hours and she got off and pooped away from the wheel on a litter area then continued running


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Haha what a good girl! She's learning! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes she is so smart, I am glad I rescued her from that pet shop, she's a speed demon I think she could keep up with that hedgie in the video posted by LarryT on the forums, such a sweetheart, but so far a very much independent leave me to my thing hog 

As long as she learns her fangs aren't not supposed to sink into my fingers I am good. (Yes she has fangs lol)


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Well I hope she figures it out soon! ouchy.. Norma only has bit my finger once, it only hurt a bit & i think it was just curiousity.. hmm what is this, let me nibble it. but she has tried two or three times to chop on my big toe nail, not sure if it was the nail polish color or if she just liked how my toe smelled! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

panda said:


> Well I hope she figures it out soon! ouchy.. Norma only has bit my finger once, it only hurt a bit & i think it was just curiousity.. hmm what is this, let me nibble it. but she has tried two or three times to chop on my big toe nail, not sure if it was the nail polish color or if she just liked how my toe smelled! :shock: :lol:


I hope so to, but no matter what it won't change the love and care I will give her, she is so precious.

haha hedgehogs do the darnest things


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Celeste is very lucky to have found such a grand forever home. She looks like a sweet and gentle baby. Her face is like a little angel. She certainly likes the camera and it likes her. Maybe she is the new Shirley Temple of the hedgie world!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

shetland said:


> Celeste is very lucky to have found such a grand forever home. She looks like a sweet and gentle baby. Her face is like a little angel. She certainly likes the camera and it likes her. Maybe she is the new Shirley Temple of the hedgie world!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha thanks she's timid but she can be quite the demon too


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

its true what they say about loving someone for all their flaws! it definitely applies for pets too! My dog is quite the personality.. thinks she is queen of the house but i still love her to pieces, even when she pees on the rug. Still love Norma when she pokes me, & still love my lizards when they give me attitude :roll: :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OK this has to stop. I'm addicted to this video!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

shetland said:


> OK this has to stop. I'm addicted to this video!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: I know! I had to watch it again today. Such a cutie!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha I love watching it too, I think its time to add a proper music track and some subtitles lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't get over the fact that a) she grooms, b) she is so relaxed doing it and c) she looks so absolutely adorable!!

The only time Snarf ever licked anything it sure wasn't for grooming. :roll: 

How did I miss this video??!! :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

MissC said:


> I can't get over the fact that a) she grooms, b) she is so relaxed doing it and c) she looks so absolutely adorable!!
> 
> The only time Snarf ever licked anything it sure wasn't for grooming. :roll:
> 
> How did I miss this video??!! :?


Its nice until you are racing to give her a foot bath before she is licking poop off her feet, don't think it'd be too dangerous for her, but I just don't want my baby licking poo


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

omg the video is so cute! 
amazing that your hedgie grooms itself xD


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Its the first time she's ever done it on her back when I first got her she's do it in ball form face to the floor and I kept hear the noise and being like ??? whats going on? It took me a while to figure out she was grooming herself since I couldn't find any info of hedgehogs doing so lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a great video  love how relaxed she is, she knows she's loved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Such a great video  love how relaxed she is, she knows she's loved.


Thanks LarryT!

By chance how common is it to have a hedgehog groom like this? I couldn't find info on it so I figure a Breed might have seen it in some of their hedgehogs more often.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

TWCOGAR said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Such a great video  love how relaxed she is, she knows she's loved.
> ...


I've never had one do it here or seen one on video before this special one  I have seen a little grooming but nothing like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

LarryT said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


^.^ Thanks she' is a grooming maniac before i figured it out cause she kinda sounds like shes eating I was like ZOMG don't eat yourself! Haha i knew it wasn't that but she was so secretive about it for awhile I couldn't figure out what she was doing.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

That is so cute!!  I love it, I had to watch it more than once.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> I think she knew I was talking about her poopy feet she just ran for two hours and she got off and pooped away from the wheel on a litter area then continued running


It's like they have a 6th sense :lol: One time I was giving Milly a foot bath and she was being such a good girl compared to her normal frantic attempts to claw my fingers off ... I told my fiance, who was walking to the bathroom, that she was being such a brave girl!, and she immediately began to chirp in fear and struggle and try to crawl the sides of the sink, eventually ending in me getting a very scratched up thumb.

:shock: They are so strange... lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > I think she knew I was talking about her poopy feet she just ran for two hours and she got off and pooped away from the wheel on a litter area then continued running
> ...


Well she must have known I bragged cause last night she demolished the wheel! haha I have CSW and that entire thing was caked in her poop! She must have been a demon on the wheel last night 

I'll have a Remix with Music and captions of my video tomorrow


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

wow, i LOVE this video! like Larry said--it's just precious that she is so relaxed with you! what a lucky girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> wow, i LOVE this video! like Larry said--it's just precious that she is so relaxed with you! what a lucky girl.


One of those very rare relaxed on her back moments lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > wow, i LOVE this video! like Larry said--it's just precious that she is so relaxed with you! what a lucky girl.
> ...


Sweetie once attempted some grooming in front of us, but that was very unusual. otherwise he's his usual messy self. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

P.S. also i think 'Celeste' is a very beautiful name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > fracturedcircle said:
> ...


She usually is curled up when she is grooming on her belly, so when i woke her up from our bonding time in my hand and she just stretched her back legs straight and started grooming I was shocked and was glad the camera was in arms reach 

Thanks got it from a childhood video game I still love from an older system, most people just think I got the name from the pizza called mama celeste lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you should add to your video collection...............hint, hint,hint.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

REMIX Video is up!

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12559


----------

